#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  conectar - integrar OLTS HUAWEI - via PHP

## wendersons1

Olá pessoal, recentemente estou criando um sistema pequeno para fazer conexões com OLTs e ONUS para obter dados para analise diaria, eu gostaria de saber como fazer esse procedimento em php para OLT HUAWEI

----------

